# Meet Ike



## Tonyklem (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey guys, I already posted these in the intro forum, But i thought more people might see them here.

This is Ike. He is just over 4 months old, hes about 23lbs, and he has a very good personality :woof:

Pictures:
******EDIT******* I just weighed him this weekend. He was 30.5 lbs. Hes goin on 5 months now
Heres new pics from this weekend (10-20-07)

















More recent:

























































7 Weeks old (First week I had him)

















6 Weeks old (His first night home)









The next morning


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

aww  :love2: hes sooo cute


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

aww he is to cute look at those little puppy teeth


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Ike is a cutie!!! What I want to know is how are you keeping that stuffed lion in one piece after so many months. My guys tear them apart as soon as I bring them home.:angeldevi


----------



## italianwjt (Aug 5, 2007)

how old is he in those bottom pics, 4 months?


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

He sure is cute.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

He is quite handsome!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

awww HE IS SOO CUTE! 

I LIKE IKE!


----------



## Deuce (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow, hes Cute!! :cheers:


----------



## Tonyklem (Sep 24, 2007)

MY MIKADO said:


> Ike is a cutie!!! What I want to know is how are you keeping that stuffed lion in one piece after so many months. My guys tear them apart as soon as I bring them home.:angeldevi


Well, this is actually his second and he just ripped the stuffing out of the head yesterday hahaha. But I dont know why he doesn't destroy his toys as fast as I thought he would. However, he has made some small chew marks on my dresser and the bottom of my computer chair :angeldevi lol.



italianwjt said:


> how old is he in those bottom pics, 4 months?


Yes, He is 4 months in the bottom pics. Hes 17 weeks today! :cheers:


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*baby pix*

love the pix! WOWW!!!


----------



## Tonyklem (Sep 24, 2007)

bluefamily said:


> love the pix! WOWW!!!


Thanks for all the positive comments and input everyone! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chica (Aug 26, 2007)

*Ike is a good looking boy. Hes got a big tongue*


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

my wife would go crazy over him. he is just great looking!!!


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Awww now I want a little puppy! OH gosh here I go again, awwwing over more pits! lol

Hes a handsome fellow!


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

I miss the puppy stage!!!!!!! My Jesse is 8 months, but he doesn't look like a pup. LOL... oh and he is sooooooo cute!


----------



## Tonyklem (Sep 24, 2007)

bullybabe said:


> I miss the puppy stage!!!!!!! My Jesse is 8 months, but he doesn't look like a pup. LOL... oh and he is sooooooo cute!


Thank you all very much! I am so glad I found this forum. I love it!:woof:


----------



## Turbo (Oct 6, 2007)

I'll try and get some pics of my girl up in the next few days. She used to look almost exactly alike as yours when she was younger love to see more pics of her  Theres so many different types out there love seeing the ones that are like her.


----------



## Tonyklem (Sep 24, 2007)

BUMP new pics added!


----------



## The Diesel (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey hes a good lookin pup, hes almost the same age as Trouble. Today was his 4 month birthday!


----------



## Tonyklem (Sep 24, 2007)

The Diesel said:


> Hey hes a good lookin pup, hes almost the same age as Trouble. Today was his 4 month birthday!


Cool! Ike is actually around 5 months now. but still close in age.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Wow Ike is growing up!


----------



## Tonyklem (Sep 24, 2007)

Yes he is!  I am very happy with him. Hes such a nice little guy :woof:. He gets along great with my GF's Dad's dog, Buster! (Boxer/lab mix, I think). He is a few years old but I think he is more of a puppy than Ike is now hahaha. Or at least pretty close :thumbsup:.



Judy said:


> Wow Ike is growing up!


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

:cheers: Cute pup!:cheers:


----------



## luvzya (Jul 18, 2007)

aww too cute...


----------



## Xxpatch1987xX (Jul 15, 2007)

SOOOOO CUTE love his color


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

He is a total doll!up:


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

Golly, so cute!


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Oh my, is he cute! I LOVE that color.


----------

